# Como abro un SCHDOC



## antoniotenorio (Sep 6, 2007)

Amigos de foro, les pido por favor que me puedan decir como abro una circuito que tiene la extensión SCHDOC, 

de antemano les agradesco muchisimo


----------



## JV (Sep 6, 2007)

Es un archivo esquematico de Protel DXP2002 o 2004.

Saludos..


----------



## antoniotenorio (Sep 6, 2007)

Muchas gracias JV por contestar, dime una cosa el PROTEL es mejor que el proteus o cual simulador me recomiendas.


----------



## JV (Sep 6, 2007)

Nunca lo use para simular, solo para diseño de placas, no te puedo ayudar con eso.

Saludos..


----------



## joryds (Sep 8, 2007)

Hola antoniotenorio, en  cuanto al mejor simulador, hace un tiempo trabaje con Proteus y es bueno para trabajar con PIC y también para circuito pero que NO se pasen de una frecuencias de 5KHZ,  llegue a esa conclusión por qué estaba haciendo un repelente de mosquito y este dispositivo funciona con una frecuencia de 26Khz hasta 60Khz y los resultados no fueron los esperados.
De todo modo en el programa es bueno para empezar  por que te muestra el sentido de la corriente y también te simula en tiempo real.
Después  pase a ORCAD 10.5 y aquí encontré prácticamente lo que yo necesitaba incluso la librería es completa aunque hace falta los diodos LED se puede reemplazar por un diodo con las misma características, por el lado del  simulador es  EXELENTE y hace unos días llegue a la conclusión que es el mejor simulador   y también tiene la mejor  técnica para rutear las pista cuando se está haciendo un circuito impreso.
¿PERO?  Nada es perfecto, no me agrada pero lo soporto es el proceso que hay que hacer para pasar del esquema al PCB y también para hacerle una modificación a la pcb hay unos cuantos pasos.
Los peros del ORCAD se notan porque hay un programa llamado PROTEL DXP o ALTIUM.
ALTIUM(protel)  es un programa bueno pero para hacer producto tecnológicos ya que su librería es bastante avanzada  debido a esto para desarrollar un producto por ejemplo un amplificador de audio por decir de 800W en altium no se va a encontrar los transistores de potencia  para hacer la simulación del mismo( este es un punto a favor de ORCAD).
En ALTIUM los pasos para hacer algo son más cortos y más directos también tiene la vista en 3D que es uno de sus atractivos y otras cosas que te darás cuenta cuando empiece a usarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## antoniotenorio (Sep 10, 2007)

Buena onda Jory16, te agradesco por el resumen de simuladores que nos diste, ya he trabajado con el proteus 7.1, es un estupendo simulador, par pic, atmel y avrs, realizar PCBs con el ARES, me parecio bastante cencillo ya que antes de manejar el proteus hacia mis diseños de circuitos impresos con el Circuit Maker, ahora que con el ORCAD no he intentado ni un solo circuito, no se si con este se pueden simular microcontroladores, recientemente me he instalado PROTEL DXP 2004 y lo eston probando, hasta ahora he ha gustado, si alguien en el foro tiene un tutorial del protel se los agradeceria muchismo.


----------



## joryds (Sep 11, 2007)

Hola antoniotenorio, desafortunadamente  el programa que yo conozco bueno para microcontroladores es Proteus, así que si vas a seguir con los micros debes seguir con él o si encuentras otro mejor me avisas.
En cuanto al tutorial de protel DXP 2004 yo tengo un tutorial que el tamaño es 9.887MB así que no creo que se pueda enviar, la opción B es que te registres en esta página, http://www.micropic.es  y luego a mano izquierda donde dice Menú principal le das click en Descargar luego donde dice Manuales y tutoriales   y después en Vídeo tutoriales Protel allí encontraras 10 archivos los descargas y en unas horas yo creo que has aprendido hacer algún proyectico.
El motivo de trabajar con orcad y Altium es por la simulación ya que esto me da seguridad de que el proyecto va a funcionar debidamente o algo parecido.
Te recomiendo que instales ALTIUM 6.7 porque de las muchas opciones adicionales que tiene esta la de pasar proyectos completos de ORCAD a ALTIUM eso es por si no pudiste hacer la simulación en altium por que no encontraste las librerías entonces utiliza orcad y luego pasas el proyecto a Altium.
Si te puedo ayudar en algo sobre simulación en orcad o en ALTIUM no es más que preguntes.
Saludos.


----------



## antoniotenorio (Sep 11, 2007)

Muchas gracias Jory16 por ofrecerme tu ayuda voy a revisar la pagina me me aconsejaste  y luego te cuento, que diferencia entre el altium y protel o son lo mismo, porque yo me he intalado el protel y en mi menu inicio me aparece una carpeta como altimun donde esta el DXP 2004.
gracias de nuevo


----------



## joryds (Sep 11, 2007)

Hola Antonio, pues protel  era la versión oficial, hasta hace unos años le hicieron unas mejoras y le cambiaron el nombre a ALTIUM así que Altium 6.7 es la versión que yo conozca más avanzada. PERO tienes que tener encuentra  los requerimientos que pide esta versión, por decir un procesador PIV 3.0Ghz con buses de 800mhz y mínimo 1GB de memoria así que si no tienes esa configuración te va a funcionar un poco lento o por consiguiente puedes instalar protel DXP 2004 que es una versión más liviana.

saludos.


----------

